# Indian Eyes?



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone been catching any eyes at Moundwood?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...not yet that i know of or have heard of...its pretty nasty muddy right now...definitely stsrting to be the right time though


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I went in the evening last weekend. Nothing at moundwood on Sat. One guy had three at Oldfield channel on Sunday he caught before I got there. I fished from 6 to 7:30pm and had nothing. Moundwood was already muddy on Sat. Oldfield did not start to get muddy until Sunday, I assume from the snow runoff.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not much activity at Moundwood. The channel is still really stained/muddy.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hit all my spots this past Friday. Had no luck at all. Saw very few people fishing. Guess that should have been my first sign to stop and go home but I stuck it out and finally got one in a place that I never have had any luck at all. Just goes to show, when I think I know something I really don't. Water was pretty good really stained but not too bad.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was at indian 3 afternoon,evenings and each day turned out awesome. But key was as just mentioned had to move around and i found fish in areas most people were not fishing. Yes there were not many guys out and made it nice when you found them you had them to yourself. Got 13 Monday ,11 Tuesday and 11 on Thursday. All on Big Joshy 2.75 Lime and Glow Perch swims steady reeled during day hours and some on jerks alittle after. Weather is playing games with them moving them in and out from shore. But they are eating like clock work a couple times each day and if you find them they hit hard. Most males with some decent females mixed in buddy landed a 7# earlier in week was a football. This week will slow them down again with all the cold nights water temps will drop again. Bummer good fishing be safe.


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Silm catch any crappie in the mix?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nope did not try. Heard alot of small ones hitting water pretty stained still.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hit the spillway today around 10 am...foul hooked one in the tail..went about 4lbs. no other fish caught, snagged, or seen caught


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

I was thinking by next Friday but the weather may turn them off completely..... We need high 40s!!!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Caught 5 Sat. evening, 4 keepers between 16-19". One 13" throw back.

1/8 ounce head and 2 and 1/2" chartruce with gold glitter in body.

Location: INDIAN. 

I will only give specific location to those who PM me, and I know you!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

carp said:


> Caught 5 Sat. evening, 4 keepers between 16-19". One 13" throw back.
> 
> 1/8 ounce head and 2 and 1/2" chartruce with gold glitter in body.
> 
> ...


...and if anyone wants to PM me..i'll let you know EXACTLY where fish are being caught on indian, and whats being used..wether i know ya or not...its a friggin man made, stocked lake...not a secret


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

9left is right.... Lol it's public and saugeye move like the wind lol....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Saugeye do move from day to day. But with this cold weather, I dont believe there on a migration route. If I post specifics on this site,,, I may or may not have a spot to fish the next evening. I don't mind giving up information to some of my Ohio game fish regulars. But to put it out to everyone,,, might not be a smart move? There are several individuals who have helped me out on other public waters in Ohio, I'm returing the favor to them.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

anybody have a recent water temp of indian lake?


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

LAKE CONDITIONS TODAY
11:00 March 28, 2013

IT IS SUNNY AND THE SNOW IS RAPIDLY MELTING. THE LAKE IS CALM.* WATER TEMPERATURE IS 36 DEGREES*. CLARITY IS 16".WIND IS WEST NORTHWEST AT 2 MPH. THE AIR TEMPERATURE IS 34°. VISIBILITY 10 MILES. BAROMETER IS 30.28 AND RISING. THE LAKE IS 6" ABOVE NORMAL POOL (AS MEASURED AT THE SPILLWAY).


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

We've been on saugeye all week.. My buddy and I have caught somewhere between 50 to 60 since last Sunday.... Both of us have taken home several limits. Females are loaded with eggs. Jigs and vibes have been the best. Fished slow with small twitches on retrieve. Yellow vibe, (smallest ones u can buy) with white belly was my best vibe color.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow Carp you guys are killing them great job. Wish i could find the mother load. Been trying new areas since the word got out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

I was there yesterday and today. The eyes are on fire. My friend and I caught 7 yesterday with six good keepers. Ate them last night and man were they good. Got back at it today with dad and I caught 7 myself a few short ones, snagged one, and three good keepers. All on a slow retrieve jig and twister tail. Great weekend to get out there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Got out tonight and got my first 2 eyes this year. I had to walk around a lot to find them, but I wanted to try a spot i've been meaning to all spring so far. Glad I did, and having gone out a several times with no fish, today reminded me why I get out there! I kept one 18''er that was nice and fat. She'll be good for lunch tomorrow! Threw about every color of Big Joshy and caught my two tonight on different colors, so there's no rhyme or reason, just get out there...


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

I usually do pretty good at Moundwood around this time throwing jerk baits. Have they been doing anything there right before dark? Thanks. Well good fishing to all!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Big Joshy and i got out at Indian today and picked away at those eyes all afternoon into evening. We ended up getting 14 total between the two of us. All but one caught on Big Joshy Swims 2.75 Sparkle Chartruese was hot today with a pink head as well as silktruese and lime red as it was getting darker. Was great to get out with you Josh keep on making those baits as you found out the fish still love them and enhale them when they bite.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

truth be told I only got 3 of those 14  But we were not fishing side by side so I will blame it on the spot. So nice to smack some saugeye again! Love they way they were smacking the bait.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

We will see what this chilly weather over the last few days will do to the bite. Toward the end of the week, they should be back on with the temps warming up just a bit. I caught one of my eyes on a sparkle chartreuse as well, the other was on the limited ed. purple shad. Sometimes they like the colored jig heads, other times they just want the lead. I always just have several of each already hooked up and just throw several colors and sizes at them, and you walk around for awhile till you find them, and you'll find what sticks! I went to the spillway, moundwood, and lakeview the other day. Saw people catching them at each place. I would imagine blackhawk would be the same way right now. Doesnt seem to matter where you go, you have a pretty equal shot right now. Was gonna get the boat out this weekend again, but I might just stay on the banks again for now.


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

The Eyes Were Hot fished for an hour caught two one went for 21 and the other 15 fun time though caught on Big Joshys pink jig head with a sweet and low INHALED 2 feet from me had to follow it all the way in


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, it seemed like the ones I caught were right by the bank mostly. I would reel reel reel in and and in the last 3 feet they would hit. 

Joshy, i'm impressed- I just ordered some more swims at like 8:30 this morning and they are shipped by 10! Great work! Looks like I'll get to try some of those new colors this weekend


----------



## LipRipper05 (Mar 5, 2013)

Big joshy or fishslim were your fish close to the banks? Thanks


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks man. we like to get them out quick were not always that fast though. 

Just cleaned the fish from yesterday. Pretty sure mine was the biggest a 22.5 fat female.  Lots of 19-21s only 2 were males. Mostly empty bellies but one had 1 shad and 2 small gills in it. Nice pile of fish that will feed me for a long while.

Fish are getting toward spawn mode and some eggs sacks were soft with loose eggs so that is why the fish are cruising the banks. No need for a boat right now at all.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

supposed to be 60 on Saturday hopefully the eyes are on not sure though with a predicted south wind


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Went tonight to Moundwood. Didnt get a bite. Tried every color of Joshys I could throw. The cool down turned them off, there's the answer to the rhetorical question I posted yesterday. I'm gonna stay away till the weekend and try my luck then. Probably Friday and Saturday for sure. 

Did anyone go and do better than I did today? Nobody was at Moundwood with me tonight. Still tons lined up at Lakeview, so I dont know if they were catching them or just going because they saw the crowd there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Put it this way if you are alone at a usual fishing spot for crowds they must not be there or as i do like you i at least try might be first to find them and have some fun before it gets found out about. I f there are crowds it is always worth stopping and looking at whats up many times if they are biting you can get your fish as well and go or at least see what is working then try places like that spot around lake. Pink head sparkle chartruse Joshy and lime Joshy pulled 11 for me slow steady reel with quick pauses they were enhaling them. Water is slowly warming up and fish dhould as well in all central ,Ohio lakes. Enjoy and be safe


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at Indian bright and early Friday morning. Eyes in the morning and then hoping it warms up enough to get the crappies going in the afternoon. Wanting to put in at Aschesons, anyone know if they are open yet? Any suggestions for crappies?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Slim, thats a good bit of info to know. I probably should have stopped by Lakeview as I drove by. Live and learn I guess! I think that was more of a learning experience for me last night. We'll call it an "investment" haha. Good work getting them again


----------



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gentleman, 
I need some help for my father who is 75 yrs old disabled due to heart attack. He has talked all winter about getting out and fishing again, I was thinking Indiana lake. Can anybody send me a map where we can get close access to the bank, where we can sit up a lawn chair, handicap parking would be fine and it would be nice if there are some fish in the area. Least crowded days and times to go.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

buckeye,

there are maps on the ODNR site, but just for practical advise, go over to moundwood. to get there, you can go on 33 coming from the east or west. You will see the marina sign. the sign is west of russels point about 1/2 mile. just follow the road. there is a bridge when you get to the marina. you can either go over it and then an immediate left and that whole bank through the channel is always good all the way out to the open lake. or you can go right before the bridge and there is a little channel spot there as well. if you go to lakeview, coming from the east, you will go through russels point and when you get into lakeview take a right at the light. you will see plenty of guys lined up. Sitting down right now might be a tough cast though. the wind's been tough over there lately. I'm sure blackhawk channel would be good as well. Go to the baitshop there right off oldfield beach and they'll direct you where to go in blackhawk.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

**moundwood is EAST of russels point 1/2 mile.


----------



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are the channels as good as the open lake or does it matter ?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

The answer to that would be both. You can access either from the bank easily.


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright all you guys and talking about how great bigjoshys lures are just made me go and buy just about every color he had! If there is this much hype about them I got to have them in the boat! Ill be sure to post pictures if or I mean when I catch those big ole pigs!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

The places Northern mentioned are good locations but another thought also is Paradise Point it has a handicapped access and parking and usually this time of year you can tight line minnows on the bottom and catch Saugeyes same at Lakeview or south bank as Northern mentions minnows on the bottom will catch fish usually this time of year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm headed to the lake Friday and Saturday to get some saugeye. I will post how I do. 
Well good fishing to all!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hit the spillway today..went home with three..1/8 ounce lead with chartreuse tail


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

Good job 9left! Just curious was you wading? 
Well good fishing to all!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

i fished the spillway this morning and got one 14 incher and broke off one other one. 6lb. test line and slush colored big joshy worked for me. if anybody gets one from the river with one in its mouth its mine.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Leaving work early today and makin the road trip to IL. Haven't been since November. Hoping to get some eyes and crappie. Here's to hoping this nice sunny day will put the biguns on the move! These fish need to understand I don't get to fish IL very often.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

bustem up capital outdoorsman....beautiful day!

if you run into CHOPIQ share your knowledge....he is prob. struggling


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Will be out tomorrow for first start up of boat/play with new depth finder and hope fully start to figure out them saugeye since I have a tournament to fish there next Sunday,will be at Tilton Hilton around 12:00 Saturday for Burger and beer STOP IN AND SAY hello.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Should I bring Husky Jerks or are the jigs with twistertails and tightlining minnows better?


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

Big Eye said:


> Will be out tomorrow for first start up of boat/play with new depth finder and hope fully start to figure out them saugeye since I have a tournament to fish there next Sunday,will be at Tilton Hilton around 12:00 Saturday for Burger and beer STOP IN AND SAY hello.


dont worry about the turney on sunday you and your partner can spend the day at thr tilton hilton just dont forget to donate your money to the tourney first .


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

Went to Lakeview Harbor at 4pm. Seen one saugeye caught and 2 crappie. Talked to a few guys and they said it has been slow all day so we left there about 7 and tried Moundwood. No luck there either. Seen one small eye caught there. All in all it was just nice to get a line wet. 
Well good fishing to all!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Went out Friday morning it was slow caught some but not as fast action as I would like. All caught on Joshys Sugar Swimbaits. Glad I ordered those but I wish that I caught more. Now im kind of new to Indian Lake so can someone tell me when do these saugeye start hitting like ravaging animals? LOL I just havent yet caught more than 10 on a trip any info helps thanks!


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Saugeye


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

IL saugeye


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Again


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish. Your on the right track with those areas. You just sometimes have to be there on the right day and right time. They swim around in schools and when they are infront of you and hungry it can be non stop. If you figure out how to get them infront of you and hungry every time let us know please  When a front is moving in it can be good, but sometimes its unpredictable. I heard the bite was nothing special the last few days at several lakes.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

FishinK, if you're catching 10 some trips, you are doing well in my book! lol, I would love to get those numbers sometime! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Fished the lake today for hours...skunked. Windy and choppy. Couldn't get 'em to bite anything we threw. Bass tourney guys at the ramp didnt sound like they had much luck today either. Oh well...you win this round fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

